# Delta Floor Standing Drill Press @ Lowes



## k3usr (Sep 26, 2010)

Just picked up a Floor Standing Delta Drill press for $200 on clearance (from 400) at lowes, looks like they are switching to porter cable. What a deal!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I would say it's the bottom line thing for them, like all of us,like they say buy right and sale them at the right price..

========



k3usr said:


> Just picked up a Floor Standing Delta Drill press for $200 on clearance (from 400) at lowes, looks like they are switching to porter cable. What a deal!!!!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yup,They haver been clearancing those as well as the 28-276 bandsaw for quite sometime. I bought and resold several of them over the past 2 yrs at $150 a piece. The only reason I did not keep that particular model DP was it was a little low in the h.p. range and I found an older DP400 model that had a 1 h.p. motor in it that I liked . Their almost identical DP,s but the 400 has a higher h.p. rating. It was strange tho cause I had thought the 400 was a 3/4 h.p. but the one I bought had a 1 h.p. motor and the owner said it was bought that way,dunno,but thought it strange


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

k3usr said:


> Just picked up a Floor Standing Delta Drill press for $200 on clearance (from 400) at lowes, looks like they are switching to porter cable. What a deal!!!!



Lowes and one of our supermarket chains (Woolworths -not the US one) are starting a joint venture to open their "big box" stores in Australia.

What is their reputation like for quality brands?


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Pretty good James but they clearance out their tools about every 4 yrs it seems,Good thing though as they are much cheaper then


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tommyt654 said:


> Pretty good James but they clearance out their tools about every 4 yrs it seems,Good thing though as they are much cheaper then



Might be able to get my hands on some Porter Cable/Delta gear......


----------

